# Urdu: خجل خواری



## iskander e azam

Friends,

I am looking for the meaning of the word: خجل خواری.

It has hundreds of entries online but no dictionary definition. Indeed, it is often found in quotation marks so I think it is a newly coined word in Urdu.

I have some notes that indicate it could meaning 'contradiction' or 'absurdity' etc but cannot find any confirmation for this online.

If you could also give the pronunciation for it. 

Much indebted,

Alex.


----------



## PersoLatin

I can offer Persian meanings for the the two parts, as I haven't seen it used in Persian, as a compound:
خجل - xajal, ashamed, shamed, embarrassed even shy.
خوار -xâr, abject, low, despicable, wretched

Putting the two together خجل‌خواری describes a bleak state , at least in Persian.


----------



## iskander e azam

PersoLatin said:


> I can offer Persian meanings for the the two parts, as I haven't seen it used in Persian, as a compound:
> خجل - xajal, ashamed, shamed, embarrassed even shy.
> خوار -xâr, abject, low, despicable, wretched
> 
> Putting the two together خجل‌خواری describes a bleak state , at least in Persian.



Many thanks for this.


----------



## farasso0

PersoLatin said:


> I can offer Persian meanings for the the two parts, as I haven't seen it used in Persian, as a compound:
> خجل - xajal, ashamed, shamed, embarrassed even shy.
> خوار -xâr, abject, low, despicable, wretched
> 
> Putting the two together خجل‌خواری describes a bleak state , at least in Persian.


I searched on google and I found خوار و خجل which is an adjective as you know.
بمانده بی رخ زیبای خویش دشمن کام

فتاده خوار و خجل در کف زمانه زبون

Is خجل خواری a noun? Since خواری is a noun in Persian.


----------



## iskander e azam

farasso0 said:


> I searched on google and I found خوار و خجل which is an adjective as you know.
> بمانده بی رخ زیبای خویش دشمن کام
> 
> فتاده خوار و خجل در کف زمانه زبون
> 
> Is خجل خواری a noun? Since خواری is a noun in Persian.



Yes, it is used as a feminine noun taking کی before it and is found like that in many hits on google.


----------



## farasso0

iskander e azam said:


> Yes, it is used as a feminine noun taking کی before it and is found like that in many hits on google.


Thanks.


----------



## molana

PersoLatin said:


> خجل - xajal, ashamed, shamed, embarrassed even shy.


خَجَل (=xajal) is the noun, and خَجِل (=xajel) the adjective.




PersoLatin said:


> خوار -xâr, abject, low, despicable, wretched


It is true that خوار means what PersoLatin said but it can also have other meanings:


> eater; drinker; sufferer (used in comp., e.g. _mardum-ḵẖẉār_, 'man-eating'; _ḵẖūn-ḵẖẉār_, 'blood-drinking, blood-thirsty').


خوار



> خورنده و همیشه بطورترکیب استعمال می گردد
> - آب خوار . آتش خوار. اجری خوار. آرمان خوار. استخوان خوار. اندک خوار. اندوه خوار. باده  خوار. باقی خوار. برگ خوار. بسیارخوار. بوم خوار. (یادداشت بخط مؤلف ). پخته خوار. پرخوار. پشه خوار. پلیدی خوار. تنزیل خوار. تیمارخوار. جانورخوار. جگرخوار. جری خوار. جهان خوار. جیره خوار. جیفه خوار. چاشنی خوار. چشته خوار. چراخوار. چوب خوار. حرام خوار. حشره خوار. حلال خوار. خودخوار. خاک خوار. خون خوار. دانه خوار. دردخوار. رباخوار. روزی خوار. ریزه خوار. زنهارخوار. زهرخوار. سخن خوار. سنگ خوار. سودخوار. سوگندخوار. شادخوار. شراب خوار. شکمخوار. شیرخوار. عدوخوار. علفخوار. غم خوار. فرزندخوار. فضله خوار. قافله خوار.قلیه خوار. کم خوار. گران خوار. گل خوار. گوشت خوار. گیاه خوار. لای خوار. لش خوار. مارخوار. ماهی خوار. مردارخوار. مردم خوار. مرده خوار. مسته خوار. مستمری خوار. مفت خوار. ملخ خوار. موشخوار. میخوار. میراث خوار. نانخوار. نسیه خوار. نشخوار


خوار

Here خوار- means _drinker_:
شراب خوردن ← شراب خوار/شراب خواره ← شراب خواری/شراب خوارگی

Here خوار- means _sufferer_:
غم خوردن ← غم خوار/غم خواره ← غم خواری/غم خوارگی

In this manner:
خَجَل خوردن ← خَجَل خوار/خَجَل خواره ← خَجَل خواری/خَجَل خوارگی​

Molana is already خَجَل خوار (=embarrassed, shame-faced) if he has been mistaken about خَجَل خواری (=embarrassment, shame).
​


----------



## iskander e azam

molana said:


> خَجَل (=xajal) is the noun, and خَجِل (=xajel) the adjective.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that خوار means what PersoLatin said but it can also have other meanings:
> 
> خوار
> 
> 
> خوار
> 
> 
> شراب خوردن ← شراب خوار/شراب خواره ← شراب خواری/شراب خوارگی
> 
> غم خوردن ← غم خوار/غم خواره ← غم خواری/غم خوارگی
> 
> In this manner:
> خَجَل خوردن ← خَجَل خوار/خَجَل خواره ← خَجَل خواری/خَجَل خوارگی​
> 
> Molana is already خَجَل خوار (=embarrassed, shame-faced) if he has been mistaken about خَجَل خواری (=embarrassment, shame).
> ​



Many thanks. 

Do you yourself use خَجَل خواری in this manner or perhaps have seen it used thus? 

Alex


----------



## molana

You are most welcome !

Like PersoLatin, I have never seen or heard such a compound in Persian.
But خَجَل خواری (= suffering from shame → shamefulness/embarrassment) does not shock me at all and it sounds quite natural to me.

Here is a poem by Hafez:
اگر بر من نبخشایی، *پشیمانی خوری* آخر
به خاطر دار این معنی که در خدمت کجا گفتیم​Translation of the first line:
"If you do not forgive me, you will finally be *suffering from repentance/remorse *(i.e. you will finally be *repentant*/*remorseful*)."
We can say, theoretically at least:
پشیمانی خواری → پشیمانی خوار → پشیمانی خوردن

(As I said, I may be mistaken about خَجَل خواری in Urdu. So I think Marrish SaaHib's opinion as a native speaker is vital.)


----------



## PersoLatin

molana said:


> Here is a poem by Hafez:
> اگر بر من نبخشایی، *پشیمانی خوری* آخر
> به خاطر دار این معنی که در خدمت کجا گفتیم​Translation of the first line:
> "If you do not forgive me, you will finally be *suffering from repentance/remorse *(i.e. you will finally be *repentant*/*remorseful*)."
> We can say, theoretically at least:
> پشیمانی خواری → پشیمانی خوار → پشیمانی خوردن


If, similar to above, we take خواری from خوردن, then خجل‌خواری could also be equivalent to the Persian, خجالت کشیدن but with much more humility.

We don't seem to be any closer to 'contradiction' or 'absurdity', eskandar e azam mentioned in OP, do all Urdu examples online point to these meanings?


----------



## iskander e azam

PersoLatin said:


> If, similar to above, we take خواری from خوردن, then خجل‌خواری could also be equivalent to the Persian, خجالت کشیدن but with much more humility.
> 
> We don't seem to be any closer to 'contradiction' or 'absurdity', eskandar e azam mentioned in OP, do all Urdu examples online point to these meanings?



I had some notes written down which said so but I cannot recall or nor have I noted when they were written and from what source. So I could easily be very wrong in thinking the word خجلخواری means 'contradiction, absurdity'.


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am looking for the meaning of the word: خجل خواری.
> 
> It has hundreds of entries online but no dictionary definition. Indeed, it is often found in quotation marks so I think it is a newly coined word in Urdu.
> 
> I have some notes that indicate it could meaning 'contradiction' or 'absurdity' etc but cannot find any confirmation for this online.
> 
> If you could also give the pronunciation for it.
> 
> Much indebted,
> 
> Alex.


Think of this as two words, "xajal, xvaarii" to mean "shame and humiliation"


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> Think of this as two words, "xajal, xvaarii" to mean "shame and humiliation"



Qureshpor SaaHib,

This is a good way of looking at it. The doubling up of the negative sentiment amplifies it.

Much obliged,

Alex


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> Qureshpor SaaHib,
> 
> This is a good way of looking at it. The doubling up of the negative sentiment amplifies it.
> 
> Much obliged,
> 
> Alex


The secret to my "decoding" of these juxtaposed words is the Punjabi usage! For example "maiN baRaa khajjal xvaar hoyaa!" I was deeply humiliated!


----------



## Sheikh_14

xwaarii isn't merely used in the sense of being humiliated but also to be vexed or irritated to a magnified extent. For instance, if you are made to stand in line for umpteen hours that is a form of xwaarii. xajal-xwaarii in modern day Urdu connotes a sense of utter frustration with an ordeal one is made to endure. Mujhe xwaar mat karo thereby means do not put me through hell rather than do not humiliate me. It often involves being made to do something in vain.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> xwaarii isn't merely used in the sense of being humiliated but also to be vexed or irritated to a magnified extent. For instance, if you are made to stand in line for umpteen hours that is a form of xwaarii. xajal-xwaarii in modern day Urdu connotes a sense of utter frustration with an ordeal one is made to endure. Mujhe xwaar mat karo thereby means do not put me through hell rather than do not humiliate me. It often involves being made to do something in vain.


One can not decide this meaning without the type of context you have indicated. I have provided an explanation for the two words written side by side.


----------



## desi4life

Qureshpor said:


> The secret to my "decoding" of these juxtaposed words is the Punjabi usage! For example "maiN baRaa *khajjal* xvaar hoyaa!" I was deeply humiliated!



In the style of Punjabi you speak, is this word pronounced _khajjal _instead of _xajjal_?


----------



## desi4life

Qureshpor said:


> The secret to my "decoding" of these juxtaposed words is the Punjabi usage! For example "maiN baRaa *khajjal* xvaar hoyaa!" I was deeply humiliated!



Let me rephrase my above question: do you pronounce this word as *khajjal *or *xajjal*?


----------



## cherine

desi4life said:


> do you pronounce this word as *khajjal *or *xajjal*?


I'll leave the pronunciation answer to Qureshpor, but I wanted to check: what difference is their between kh and x in your transliteration? Aren't both a represention of the letter خ? 
And is the j really doubled? I'm asking because in Arabic it isn't, and in the voweling and transliteration given in a couple of previous posts it isn't either.


----------



## Qureshpor

cherine said:


> ... what difference is their between kh and x in your transliteration? Aren't both a representation of the letter خ?
> And is the j really doubled? I'm asking because in Arabic it isn't, and in the voweling and transliteration given in a couple of previous posts it isn't either.


kh in khajjal is a totally different sound which is not found in Arabic.


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Qureshpor.


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> kh in khajjal is a totally different sound which is not found in Arabic.



To add a little more information: kh is the 'aspirated k'; x is the 'fricative k'. They are two different sounds as Qureshpor SaaHib points out.

In Punjabi and Hindi, as far as I know, the 'aspirated k' replaces the 'fricative k' as the 'fricative k' is not native to India whereas Urdu speakers are comfortable with both.

Alex


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> In Punjabi and Hindi, as far as I know, the 'aspirated k' replaces the 'fricative k' as the 'fricative k' is not native to India whereas Urdu speakers are comfortable with both.Alex


Not quite right unfortunately, as far as Punjabi in Pakistan is concerned, where Punjabi speakers are also very "comfortable" pronouncing the "fricative k" and "the aspirated k". Please note I wrote "....khajjal xvaar..". In addition "x" has been "native to India" for over a millennium!


----------

